# Help needed on Tiny Bugs found on concrete wall



## Nathan

Welcome to the site. I moved this post to it's own thread so more people will see it. Thanks.


----------



## concretemasonry

They may possibly be the dreaded Concrete Termite, also known as the Khomeini Termite (bugus khomeinius). - LOL


----------



## ocoee

Contact these people they should be able to help
http://www.spma.org.sg/faq.htm

Possibly a psocid


----------



## justdon

*More close up pic please??*

I for one would make sure they werent some form of tick. Dont know what ones are in YOUR area,,but they can be nasty disease transmitters!! Get rid of the m quick and often if it is the case,,,most other bugs too. Can you google a few things and see if you can match them up with anything??

Are there any public people there that can help identify those for you,,,like here is extension personnell.??? Or pest erradicaters??


----------



## rgrimmon

I have them also..ever find out what they are and how to treat?R


----------

